# Need to buy 32 Inch LCD tv..Help pls



## Ronnie11 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey guys,i have had a crt tv for more than 5 years & have finally decided to buy an lcd this diwali....since this is my first time buying an lcd,hopefully you guys can help me out...I was thinking of a 32inch LCD TV or 37 inch(depending if it fits the budget)..which model to go for??My requirements are first it should be a high definition screen that is 1080p,second is the pen drive facility where i can play any movie from it(Not sure about this feature but i saw my friends lcd having this feature)...i am also planning to wall mount the lcd..so guys could you help me out here..my budget is about *Rs 50000*....Pls suggest..thanks

i had gone to ezone in chembur today...enquired about few things..i found this model they were giving on offer..it is LG 42LD460 which had a price of about 52000 but he is offering at 48000 bucks..is it worth it???Can anyone suggest one pls

was looking through some forums...some of the ones which i shortlisted are *Samsung 40C530*,*LG 42LD460*,*Samsung 40C550*(if below 50k)

GAAAH!!no replies...


----------



## Gollum (Oct 14, 2010)

first off you should also look on other details of an lcd tv like whether it is a regular lcd or an LCD with LED backlight(LED TV).
Next check the connectivity options. If its expensive it should have 3 or more HDMI sockets.
dvd conponent in
compsite in and out 
PC vga in 
Also check the response time and viewing angles supported by it.

Some brands sell 1080i by the name of 1080HD so make sure its 1080p
[1080p/i=1920x1080(16:9)progressive/interlace]


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 15, 2010)

redlofredlof said:


> first off you should also look on other details of an lcd tv like whether it is a regular lcd or an LCD with LED backlight(LED TV).
> Next check the connectivity options. If its expensive it should have 3 or more HDMI sockets.
> dvd conponent in
> compsite in and out
> ...



Thanks for your advice..will look into it..is it possible to advice any models??


----------



## Gollum (Oct 15, 2010)

I myself don't have a tv. So i can't suggest any model to you. But check out the review of your desired model. Tv's have a lot more functionality than computer monitors. Also look for a tv with a good remote. A badly designed remote will give you headaches while operating the tv.


----------



## alfieabel (Oct 15, 2010)

I choose would be between the Samsung and Sony LCD TV.In the Pictures quality both looks same and more important thinks is Sony and the  Samsung using the Same Display Panel that is made out by the Korea.Might the price would be different.......


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 15, 2010)

alfieabel said:


> I choose would be between the Samsung and Sony LCD TV.In the Pictures quality both looks same and more important thinks is Sony and the  Samsung using the Same Display Panel that is made out by the Korea.Might the price would be different.......




This is something i don't get..i was browsing through techenclave for this matter & almost everyone either suggest a samsung or sony...what about LG?y do people hate LG??Otherwise any model in mind

Edit:-Now i am looking for 40/42" LCD & not 32


----------



## ico (Oct 15, 2010)

Ignore Sony + fans. Overhyped and overpriced.

Samsung and LG are equivalent in price, features and quality.

I have an LG Scarlet 2.0 32" LCD TV which I had bought one year ago and it was the best I could get in 40k (at that time). Samsung is equally good.

Then I had my cousin, who used to talk about how I should have bought a Sony when he hadn't seen my TV. Now when he went to buy an LED TV, he got LG and agrees with me.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 15, 2010)

Go for LG. I have a 32" LCD TV from LG and it rocks. You can read review of a 47" LG here - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/1...0-htib-lg-lh70-47-lcd-panasonic-bd60-brp.html


----------



## ico (Oct 15, 2010)

Good thing about LG and Samsung is that they give DivX support (USB devices) which Sony doesn't Sony only runs AVI without DivX (in your budget), iirc. [Sony Bravia EX series]

You won't be getting 42" LED LCD TV in 50k.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 16, 2010)

thanks @ico & liverpool fan....i had gone to ezone in mumbai & they offered LG42LD460 for 48000 bucks...A forum in techenclave says lg has poor contrast ratio..is that true???Also since i plan to play mkv/h264/avi/mp4...will these be compatible via usb if i connect it to the tv..will it work?Does it accept such formats??

Also one more thing..this is kind of a stupid question since i am a first time buyer in this..but can we connect pc speakers to a tv??


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll actually not suggest you anything and I'll also advise you to NOT believe anything me or anyone at TechEnclave has said to you. I'll rather want you to go and check out the various models which you have shortlisted yourself. 

If the TV has a 3.5mm jack, only then you can use PC speakers.

*www.lg.com/in/tv-audio-video/lcd-tv/LG-42LD460.jsp

LG 42LD460 has pretty decent speakers built-in.


Ronnie11 said:


> Also since i plan to play mkv/h264/avi/mp4...


These will not be. Only DivX in the AVI container format.

Consider getting WD TV HD if you want every format to be played. *www.wdc.com/en/products/index.asp?cat=30 (to be used with a Storage media)


----------



## MANOfJosh (Oct 16, 2010)

I've checked with few Series 5 Samsung LCD's with my HDD on an external USB case, they play h.264 1920x1080 upto L4.1 on mkv, avi and mp4 containers with dts/ac3/aac/mp3 audio. Also is DivX n XviD. Check this out if u wanna play more from USB.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys..,.will check them out....


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 19, 2010)

samsung and LG both have almost same display quality.. bt LG picture quality is more brighter..
n yeah Sony LCD's is much better than samsung LCD in sound quality...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey guys thanks a lot for your valuable help...did a lot of research...finally have decided to go with LG 42 LD460...it seems to have better contrast,good sound....also tested out with my pen drive formats like mkv & h264 based..it played those smoothly..one of the lg guy said it is Divx HD ready..what does it mean???Does it mean then that it can play avi/mp4 smoothly...I was really inclined towards samsung 40c530 but its 2000 bucks more than the lg one..& lg is IPS panel...is there anything else i need to see in an lcd...i plan to buy it this week


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 21, 2010)

i need to ask two more things...first of all can i connect an external HDD in a lcd tv & can i connect a blue ray player on the lcd??What ports do they use???

& yes...what does DIVX HD mean???


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 21, 2010)

^ there's a USB port in the LCD tv where you can connect the external HD. Use the USB extension cord which LG has provided. Blue Ray Player will connect to the HDMI port, I reckon.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 21, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ there's a USB port in the LCD tv where you can connect the external HD. Use the USB extension cord which LG has provided. Blue Ray Player will connect to the HDMI port, I reckon.



Thanks for your response...regarding the external HDD...wanted to know whether it will be able to read it as in compatibility thing..if so,then awesome... ...thanks for the blue ray answer..feel a lot better now...thanks again


----------



## MANOfJosh (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi,

U mean FAT32/NTFS?

Well, Some support NTFS and some may not. I've seen some models from LG and Samsung reading NTFS partitions while others not. Check it urselves if u have any concerns.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 22, 2010)

Most of the TVs are now supporting both FAT32 and NTFS. So, you should not be having any problem.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 22, 2010)

thanks guys..yeah i meant the NTFS part...i checked the whole pd one..it worked..couldn't get a protable hdd to test...but i finally ordered it today..managed to bargain it for Rs 48000 with Tata sky DTH HD..Said it will delivered within a day or two..So its LG 42 LD460..thank you all for your help..will post pics if possible


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 26, 2010)

Update:-Finally managed to wallmount it on monday..LG guys came & did it well...its awesome...for a first time buy its really awesome but i thought maybe 42inch was an overkill...anyways thanks for your help guys...

One more thing i would like to ask u guys opinion...I bought this from ezone chembur after bargaining for 48000...it has turned out to be an insane nightmare now...when my father had gone last week,he was told that with Rs48000,He will get Tata Sky free with it & a photo frame worth 5000 free...(its some offer going on where they have put up brackets like 50000 & above u get a photo frame,with less than 50000,u get some kitchen ware or something etc,hope u get the point)...So this friday,i had accompanied my dad to the store,the guy came & we told him about this guy who had told us the price of 48000,after he spoke to the manager,he finally agreed to the price but no photo frame,we gave up on that since we were not too keen on it anyway(One thing i must add here is that i personally  confirmed from the sales person that it was indeed TATA SKY HD DTH)...so after we purchased,they said to collect the voucher for tata sky on monday or whenever LG wallmounts it & later get the connection after a week..Today when i go there,The person tells me that since we bargained,we will get normal tata sky DTH...WTF?????..Is bargaining illegal or something...even after protest,they did not care & they gave us the voucher for normal tata sky..so my point is y the hell is each guy telling different stories in E-Zone...& regarding the freegift thing,if they didn't say a word about it till we bought,only when i brought this up for attention did we confront them..they said they don't have it now...so next week...Y are they taking customers for a ride..IS bargaining illegal in indian constitution..How is a reputable brand like E-Zone taking us customers for a ride...What should i do????


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 26, 2010)

Well.. point out that they never said that when you were bargaining.

And, notify them that...Bargain is the process where there will be negotiation for change in price.. not in the good you receive


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 27, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Well.. point out that they never said that when you were bargaining.
> 
> And, notify them that...Bargain is the process where there will be negotiation for change in price.. not in the good you receive



Thanks a lot for your response...will use this lines when i speak to them...


----------



## mayanksharma (Oct 27, 2010)

aah, perfect. Just the right thread i was looking for!
Guys, i am also planning for a LED TV to connect with my system.
I've narrowed my search to Samsung 32" LED UN Series 6 TV. Looks damn awesome and runs flawless. Plus, packed with descent features too. 
I need your inputs. 
Sam bhai, if u r there, please cast your inputs too. 
Few things: I'll be connecting it via my 9800GT GPU. I hope, DVI-HDMI is available and so is TOSLINK cable.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 3, 2010)

ahh so i managed to go to E-Zone today & spoke to the salesman(the person was quite senior) about the tatasky HD promise...The person was least bothered & did not even care,When i argued that this is the reason y i bought the tv from here in the first place,he just moved on..he didn't bother,was quite arrogant sometimes & told me later that only with samsung u get DTH HD..when i wanted to talk to him about the free gift,again the person didn't care.The good thing my father had come a week earlier to ask about the gift & Tata sky,so he made them write about the pending gift in the receipt,when he later told us to give it to the person who signed,he said he has no idea who made the actual receipt,so he cannot give & later also argued that we BARGAINED...though he did acknowledge that my father had come & it was his signature,he said u have to trace the person who made the bill who btw also promised us about tata sky HD..they refused to give me later,then i started shouting about the harassment when the manager stepped in who then directed them to give the gift anyway...since he was actually listening & talking to us politely,i told him about HD promise which your salesman made,he kept repeating what the other salesman said,in the end i just left with the gift & the tata sky voucher,i just gave up..now i have two TATA SKY dth  ...so this was my horrible experience with E-Zone & swear they do not give a **** when they sell products to you...every salesman keeps saying different things & they are willing to promise a lie to get you to sell their products...makes me wonder if buying from reliance or vijay sales where they were giving Airtel HD would have been a better option..

do i have any other options remaining or just accept it??


----------



## ico (Nov 3, 2010)

hmm wrong choice of dealer, I guess.

What are your views on the television?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 4, 2010)

ico said:


> hmm wrong choice of dealer, I guess.
> 
> What are your views on the television?



yeah i guess so...  

Its better than expected to be honest...the viewing angles are excellent,nice clarity & u can actually see the difference between IPS & TN panels...good audio,plays a number of formats except for few mkv ones via usb 2.0,guess will have to buy wd tv in the future,was checking out some 1080p files & WOW..amazing,sports looks great as well..its worth the money..Thank you guys for helping me out... ...helped a lot...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 5, 2010)

hey nice thread guys ...am also planning to buy a TV for something around 48K ...will probably buy it sometime next month. Going to the shops is a royal pain...they always seem to come down to Sony. 

@Ronnie: were there any extra features in the samsung 40c530? I am willing to pay the extra price for it. but is there anything additional there?

the samsung does not have a 3.5mm jack does it? I plan to connect speakers to it also....


----------



## chiroo (Nov 5, 2010)

happy diwali guys

my dad made a snap decision to buy a lcd tv within the budget of 45K so i visited sony, panasonic, samsung n LG showrooms separately, e-zone was closed early due to the celebrations so will visit it tomorrow . 

panasonic gives 3 years warranty for its displays  but the quality was ok and a full hd IPS panel cost 32,000 but no support for USB   the shop guy banged the display very hard, i was shocked, apparently he wanted to show how durable the panel is but its out of my list

sony's quality is good but its not VFM as a full HD TV starts at 38 K  and the new design with the ultra WIDE borders is simply ugly looking so its also out 

so it came down to samsung n LG 

samsungs 550 series 5 fit the specs with good displays but again they are costlier than LG by 3-4k 

so im going for LG  
there were 4 models in the 32-inch LCD category
32LD340- 720p - 31,000
32LD460-1080P 60Hz - 33,000
32LD550-1080P 100Hz - 35,000
32LD640-1080P 200HZ- 38,000

AND there were 2 displays in 32-inch LED 
32 LE5300- 720P  - 43,000
32LE5500- 1080P - 46,000

in all the showrooms i visited the led displays had higher brightness coz these shop wallas have deliberately kept the resolution and brightness of the LCD displays low but the picture quality seemed slightly better in LED  i didnt have time to to fiddle out with all the options so i will go again tomorrow for a better look and a possible buy 

so guys plz help me out coz i think i will settle with 32LD640 coz its cheap and a fully loaded LCD. What do you think ? 

and one more funny fact all these sellers who have the least interest in tech jargon were telling possible customers that a 720p display was a  1 MEGAPIXEL DISPLAY and a 1080p one was 2 MEGAPIXEL DISPLAY  this is their way to distinguish the better  display   the educated looking guy in smasung also said the same to me 

i know this thread is almost dead but please do pitch in your thoughts


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 6, 2010)

Go for LED acc to me... they have got better picture quality, longer life span, and most imp is ur power consumption will reduce arnd 40%


----------



## chiroo (Nov 6, 2010)

i finally purchased the LG 32LD650 for 38,500 will get it by monday and im probably going with HT855PC home theater system which im getting at an amazingly low price of 12,000 at e-zone 

*www.rebuild.lt/thumbs/s10/605713.jpg
LG 32LD650

*www.4to40.com/images/gizmos_and_gadgets/LG_HT855PC_Home_Theater_System.jpg
HT855PC


----------



## knight17 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey _chiroo_, 

Your HT system looks cool. Please post some pictures after you've fully set it up.


----------



## ppk_402 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi guys.... 
am planning to buy a new LCD TV and finalised on LG/Samsung 32 inch models.
But am confused how will the non-HD channels be displayed if i take a regular set top box. anyways all the STBs are offering only 2-3 HD channels as of now.

can anyone suggest me if using a regular STB is a good idea with 32inch LCD.

@Ronnie... have u installed TataSky normal DTH or got a HD DTH. In case u got a normal DTH can u let me know how is the picture clarity...

Thanks


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 25, 2010)

^^ create your new thread... 

and DTH dnt give enough picture quality.. after spending a big amount on LCD and using normal cable or DTH is waste imo... 
if u want to experience the quality picture on ur LCD.. HD channel,video is d solution...


----------

